# Portable Commercial Kitchens



## Kao Chen (Mar 7, 2012)

2006 IMC, Sec. 507.

Every spring our small town has a festival were vendors pull in "snack shack" trailers to serve food. Most of these "portable" kitchens will be producing grease laden vapors (french fries, burgers, funnel cakes, etc). Would these "portable" commercial kitchens be required to have Type I hood systems? They already have Type K portable extinguishers.

The code does not differentiate between a brick & mortar commercial kitchen and one that is on wheels. What do think?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 7, 2012)

Building codes cover buildings, not motor vehicles.  It should be the health department's issue.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a very good Question. I would say yes they need a hood if they do more than reheat precooked food.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Building codes cover buildings, not motor vehicles.  It should be the health department's issue.


If they block up and tie down even with wheels I think we would have to count them as a structure. What about separation from other structures, would you look at that if they were tied down?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> That is a very good Question. I would say yes they need a hood if they do more than reheat precooked food.


  And 3' doors, fire alarms, exit signs, accessible entrances, seismic reinforcing, approved roofing materials, toilets and drinking fountains, etc.??  Seriously?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> And 3' doors, fire alarms, exit signs, accessible entrances, seismic reinforcing, approved roofing materials, toilets and drinking fountains, etc.??  Seriously?


I'm not stuck on any one way to look at them, just curious how to look at them when some one wants to set one up as a semi permanent structure. We had a double decker bus that could move on its own power it was converted into a restaurant on blocks and tied down. Saw something similar done with an old caboose, they both had to meet code.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have an admendment requiring it


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 7, 2012)

Health department!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2012)

:agree

Health department!

Fire department for K fire extinguishers


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2012)

Any portable Generators?

Grounding?

Temp lighting?

emergency vehicle access

Assume Hoods "in" food trucks

Assume no cooking "in" tents


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 7, 2012)

Who's up for regulating tailgate parties at the next Nebraska home football game.  Indoor cooking in all those RV's and I can guarentee you that they produce grease laden vapors


----------



## Frank (Mar 7, 2012)

In Virginia TRB has ruled that these food trucks and trailersare vehicles regulated under DMV and are not structures covered under the Building, Fire, and Mechanical codes.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> In Virginia TRB has ruled that these food trucks and trailersare vehicles regulated under DMV and are not structures covered under the Building, Fire, and Mechanical codes.


Nice. That would make it easy.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Who's up for regulating tailgate parties at the next Nebraska home football game.  Indoor cooking in all those RV's and I can guarentee you that they produce grease laden vapors


Ah RV's don't count there single family dwelling units no hood required.


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 7, 2012)

Festival, Fair whats the difference. health, and Fire Dept's. domain not building.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Nice. That would make it easy.


  So would an ordinance to the contrary.  Or the lack of one.

  Unless you have something you can cite, how does it fall under your jurisdiction?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 7, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Who's up for regulating tailgate parties at the next Nebraska home football game.  Indoor cooking in all those RV's and I can guarentee you that they produce grease laden vapors


I am!  We could make up badges and do it together...obviously we would have to devise some testing method for determining if grease laden vapors were present.  I vote for a taste and smell method.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I am!  We could make up badges and do it together...obviously we would have to devise some testing method for determining if grease laden vapors were present.  I vote for a taste and smell method.


Capture and cnotainment.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> So would an ordinance to the contrary.  Or the lack of one.
> 
> Unless you have something you can cite, how does it fall under your jurisdiction?


Only falls to us if it is no longer able to rool away. blocks/tie downs then it is not so temporary


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 7, 2012)

Agree with others, ...Health Dept. for the non-permanent cooking-mobile

/ trailer requirements. Our AHJ for the power & potable water connections.

Usually, they have lots of porta-potties around for those needs, ..ADA

compliant ones as well.      F.O.G. wastes are usually placed in to a

centralized receptor / receptors without any type of actual connection to

the sanitary sewer system.

.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Only falls to us if it is no longer able to rool away. blocks/tie downs then it is not so temporary


  Do you apply the building code to mobile homes?  Or cars up on blocks?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Do you apply the building code to mobile homes?  Or cars up on blocks?


Mobile homes have there own section in our ammendments, cars on blocks get solid wastes attention.

Places that serve food/beverages that are tied down/blocked, we look at: bathrooms, building separation, water/waste, electric, interior enviorment, and ventilation.


----------

